# Personaggi politici nel forum



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2020)

Non in senso letterale, ovviamente. E' solo una curiosità "leggera" su come vi vedete in quanto membri del forum rispetto ai personaggi politici del presente e del passato.
Non intendo la posizione politica, intendo la personalità e il modo di interagire con il resto della comunità.

Ad esempio, quando scrivo, mi viene da pensare di assomigliare ad un democristiano vecchio stampo, pragmatico e di buon senso, magari più un Martinazzoli che un Cirino Pomicino. nella vita sono sempre stato tutt'altro che democristiano ma qui, forse per contrasto, mi ritrovo in questa posizione.

Riguardo gli altri, nel forum, vedo dei Renzi, dei Giovanardi, delle Pivetti, dei Salvini, delle Boldrini, degli Andreotti, degli Occhetto, delle Iotti, dei Craxi e ovviamente dei Martelli, dei Toninelli ( effettivamente questo non è un complimento ), ecc...

E voi? come v'inquadrate e come vedete gli altri?


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2020)

mi auguro che non ci siano delle Boldrini, anche se nutro qualche sospetto


----------



## Vera (27 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Non in senso letterale, ovviamente. E' solo una curiosità "leggera" su come vi vedete in quanto membri del forum rispetto ai personaggi politici del presente e del passato.
> Non intendo la posizione politica, intendo la personalità e il modo di interagire con il resto della comunità.
> 
> Ad esempio, quando scrivo, mi viene da pensare di assomigliare ad un democristiano vecchio stampo, pragmatico e di buon senso, magari più un Martinazzoli che un Cirino Pomicino. nella vita sono sempre stato tutt'altro che democristiano ma qui, forse per contrasto, mi ritrovo in questa posizione.
> ...


Non saprei riconoscermi fra i personaggi della politica. Ti rispondo interpretando la domanda diversamente. Scusa 
Diciamo che se dovessi scegliere una donna impegnata politicamente, nella storia italiana, sarebbe Nilde Iotti.


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non saprei riconoscermi fra i personaggi della politica. Ti rispondo interpretando la domanda diversamente. Scusa
> Diciamo che se dovessi scegliere una donna impegnata politicamente, nella storia italiana, sarebbe Nilde Iotti.


Più che nella vita reale chiedevo un riferimento alla nostra "vita" forumistica. Per me ad esempio un Toninelli è uno che ripete pedissequamente le veline che gli arrivano dall'alto e quando ci mette del suo finisce per sparare cazzate enormi.


----------



## Vera (27 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Più che nella vita reale chiedevo un riferimento alla nostra "vita" forumistica. Per me ad esempio un Toninelli è uno che ripete pedissequamente le veline che gli arrivano dall'alto e quando ci mette del suo finisce per sparare cazzate enormi.


Tu hai un modo diverso di fare fuori dal forum?


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Tu hai un modo diverso di fare fuori dal forum?


Ni, nel senso che non penso cose diverse però qui mi capita di scrivere cose di un tale banale buonsenso (almeno a me sembrano tali) con una frequenza decisamente diversa che nella vita reale


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2020)

Io direi di essere un Bersani, per il gusto delle metafore che capisco solo io


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2020)

Non capendo nulla di politica non posso partecipare al sondaggio
Accetto suggerimenti


----------



## Vera (27 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capendo nulla di politica non posso partecipare al sondaggio
> Accetto suggerimenti


Non ne capisco nemmeno io. Tu saresti un politico permaloso  Mi viene in mente solo Salvini. Tu però sei più intelligente ed abbastanza simpatica, quindi non va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capendo nulla di politica non posso partecipare al sondaggio
> Accetto suggerimenti





Vera ha detto:


> Non ne capisco nemmeno io. Tu saresti un politico permaloso  Mi viene in mente solo Salvini. Tu però sei più intelligente ed abbastanza simpatica, quindi non va bene.


Kossiga


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ne capisco nemmeno io. Tu saresti un politico permaloso  Mi viene in mente solo Salvini. Tu però sei più intelligente ed abbastanza simpatica, quindi non va bene.


sai che non sono permalosa! sono molto autoironica. Raramente me la prendo. Ovviamente dipende da quali sono le critiche/battute/offese e da quale è il rapporto e la stima che mi legano alle persone da cui arrivano


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2020)

Mai seguita, quindi non conosco la maggior parte dei nomi e men che meno le personalità. Sarei un pessimo politico, punterei al golpe militare in prima istanza.


----------



## Vera (27 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sai che non sono permalosa! sono molto autoironica. Raramente me la prendo. Ovviamente dipende da quali sono le critiche/battute/offese e da quale è il rapporto e la stima che mi legano alle persone da cui arrivano


Ovviamente il mio pensiero era, come detto da Ermik, solo a livello forumistico, non conoscendoci


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

De Gasperi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> De Gasperi.


Modesto


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2020)

Io quando rileggo alcuni miei post mi sento di pietro.
Il fallimento del multitasking...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io quando rileggo alcuni miei post mi sento di pietro.
> Il fallimento del multitasking...


In quel senso primo non è lusinghiero.
Secondo...non c’è un secondo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io direi di essere un Bersani, per il gusto delle metafore che capisco solo io


Te piacerebbe.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Modesto


Se devo avere un modello di riferimento di certo non mi voglio in alcun modo accostare alla mediocrità degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se devo avere un modello di riferimento di certo non mi voglio in alcun modo accostare alla mediocrità degli ultimi anni.


Hai mai pensato che l'immagine storica riportata non è quella che realmente è esistita?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2020)

Gandhi


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io direi di essere un Bersani, per il gusto delle metafore che capisco solo io


te piacesse pure a te



Vera ha detto:


> Non saprei riconoscermi fra i personaggi della politica. Ti rispondo interpretando la domanda diversamente. Scusa
> Diciamo che se dovessi scegliere una donna impegnata politicamente, nella storia italiana, sarebbe Nilde Iotti.


anche no.   facciamo Tina Anselmi.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capendo nulla di politica non posso partecipare al sondaggio
> Accetto suggerimenti


c'è una deputata di Spezia cui potresti assomigliare, ma non è famosa.  Manuela Gagliardi.   dei nomi di primo piano, non mi viene in mente nessuno



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mai seguita, quindi non conosco la maggior parte dei nomi e men che meno le personalità. Sarei un pessimo politico, punterei al golpe militare in prima istanza.


per guidare un golpe, ci vuole una personalità politica spiccata.

potresti essere un Francisco Franco laico.   ma poi dipende dal livello di sadismo che hai.   altrimenti potresti essere un Berja


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gandhi


Non mi sembri imperturbabile


----------



## Vera (30 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no.   facciamo Tina Anselmi.


Perché anche no?
Non avevi da appiopparmi una gnocca come a @Nocciola ?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché anche no?
> Non avevi da appiopparmi una gnocca come a @Nocciola ?


Ho googlato perchè non avevo idea di chi fosse
Spero che si riferisca al carattere o alle idee (che non conosco) perchè avendomi vista, sono ben lontana da essere così figa


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che l'immagine storica riportata non è quella che realmente è esistita?


Assolutamente sì.
Ma fa parte del gioco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembri imperturbabile


vorrei, non ho detto che mi sento


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vorrei, non ho detto che mi sento


Avevo inteso diversamente la richiesta.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2020)

Cicciolina a chi la attribuiamo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Cicciolina a chi la attribuiamo?


a chi ha l'orsetto


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (30 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi auguro che non ci siano delle Boldrini, anche se nutro qualche sospetto


Io. 
Ma magari


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Io.
> Ma magari


no comment


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché anche no?
> Non avevi da appiopparmi una gnocca come a @Nocciola ?





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho googlato perchè non avevo idea di chi fosse
> Spero che si riferisca al carattere o alle idee (che non conosco) perchè avendomi vista, sono ben lontana da essere così figa


secondo me avevate visto qualcun'altra.  la tipa in questione non è na strafiga


----------



## Lara3 (31 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Non in senso letterale, ovviamente. E' solo una curiosità "leggera" su come vi vedete in quanto membri del forum rispetto ai personaggi politici del presente e del passato.
> Non intendo la posizione politica, intendo la personalità e il modo di interagire con il resto della comunità.
> 
> Ad esempio, quando scrivo, mi viene da pensare di assomigliare ad un democristiano vecchio stampo, pragmatico e di buon senso, magari più un Martinazzoli che un Cirino Pomicino. nella vita sono sempre stato tutt'altro che democristiano ma qui, forse per contrasto, mi ritrovo in questa posizione.
> ...


Dell’Italia nessuno. 
Dell’Europa forse la Merkel.
Qualcuno che si identifica col Pappalardo ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me avevate visto qualcun'altra.  la tipa in questione non è na strafiga


Scostumato!


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2020)

io?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> no comment


per i soldi, si può fare


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me avevate visto qualcun'altra.  la tipa in questione non è na strafiga


ma Tina o Manuela?
Hai massacrato @Nocciola


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma Tina o Manuela?
> Hai massacrato @Nocciola


Meno mAle che qualcuno lo ha notato


----------



## Vera (31 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me avevate visto qualcun'altra.  la tipa in questione non è na strafiga


Ci stai dando delle cesse, in poche parole


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2020)

nah


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Meno mAle che qualcuno lo ha notato


un vero gentiluomo


----------



## patroclo (1 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dell’Italia nessuno.
> Dell’Europa forse la Merkel.
> Qualcuno che si identifica col Pappalardo ?


Perchè la Merkel? ...e chi è Pappalardo?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Perchè la Merkel? ...e chi è Pappalardo?


La Merkel perché sa il fatto suo: i tedeschi stanno benone .
Per fortuna che non conosci Papalardo...


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Bettino Craxi


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Bettino Craxi


Horror!


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Horror!


Hahahahah. Lo sapevo!  
Però dai, alla fin fine il cinghialone ha pagato per tutti.....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahahah. Lo sapevo!
> Però dai, alla fin fine il cinghialone ha pagato per tutti.....


Ad Hammamet


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad Hammamet


Contumace. Cornuto e mazziato. 
Eddai poraccio.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Contumace. Cornuto e mazziato.
> Eddai poraccio.


Mi aizzi?


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi aizzi?


Poi tra l' altro era pure di Milano. Lui e Pillitteri....  
Però dai, che poi abbia pagato per una intera classe politica è anche pur vero.
Nel bene e nel male ovviamente....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Poi tra l' altro era pure di Milano. Lui e Pillitteri....
> Però dai, che poi abbia pagato per una intera classe politica è anche pur vero.
> Nel bene e nel male ovviamente....


Ai tempi c’erano lavori in corso (come sempre) tra stazione centrale e stazione Garibaldi e cartelli comunicavano “Una grande idea per il nostro futuro” , più o meno perché l’ho subito trasformato in “una grande idea per il LORO futuro “. Questa deformazione dello slogan indicava come fosse chiaro il fine di quei lavori. Poi si è ripreso su quella linea. Indubbiamente ora piazza Gae Aulenti è tutta la zona è anche una attrazione turistica, ma... discorso lungo e noioso, perché ormai...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ai tempi c’erano lavori in corso (come sempre) tra stazione centrale e stazione Garibaldi e cartelli comunicavano “Una grande idea per il nostro futuro” , più o meno perché l’ho subito trasformato in “una grande idea per il LORO futuro “. Questa deformazione dello slogan indicava come fosse chiaro il fine di quei lavori. Poi si è ripreso su quella linea. Indubbiamente ora piazza Gae Aulenti è tutta la zona è anche una attrazione turistica, ma... discorso lungo e noioso, perché ormai...


L’ho trovato: 
“ A metà degli anni ottanta uno slogan era riportato su grandi cartelli che segnalavano i cantieri del Passante ferroviario: “Qui sotto c’è un idea per il nostro futuro”.”


----------



## spleen (5 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho trovato:
> “ A metà degli anni ottanta uno slogan era riportato su grandi cartelli che segnalavano i cantieri del Passante ferroviario: “Qui sotto c’è un idea per il nostro futuro”.”


Era la Milano da bere.
Che ho tra l'altro frequentato spesso per lavoro. Mi ricordo di una serata autunnale a piedi in centro, in Duomo stavano tenendo un concerto d'organo. Allo Sforzesco con il mio collega abbiamo conosciuto due ragazze.
Di quel periodo mi ricordo l'aria che tirava, lo spirito di ottimismo per il quale tutto sembrava possibile.
O forse era solo perchè ero giovane.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Era la Milano da bere.
> Che ho tra l'altro frequentato spesso per lavoro. Mi ricordo di una serata autunnale a piedi in centro, in Duomo stavano tenendo un concerto d'organo. Allo Sforzesco con il mio collega abbiamo conosciuto due ragazze.
> Di quel periodo mi ricordo l'aria che tirava, lo spirito di ottimismo per il quale tutto sembrava possibile.
> O forse era solo perchè ero giovane.


Vero. Però si percepiva anche se la stessero bevendo.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2020)

Gli anni '80 sono stati l'ultimo colpo di coda del boom economico degli anni '60 e l'ultimo periodo di positività generale prima della definitiva decadenza del nuovo millennio.
Ma prima c'era stato il terrorismo, la droga, anni bui che si volevano lasciare alle spalle.
Ora siamo un'Italia borghese con le tasche vuote che non fa più figli, con tanti vincoli e sempre meno libertà di scelta, incollata ad internet e al suo mondo polemico e sterile, che chiama boomer i matusa, che disquisisce come il resto del mondo di fuffa mentre le possibilità di azione si fanno sempre più limitate. Nell'immaginario vedere ora Milano diventare la città degli aperitivi, dei monopattini, della moda e del Covid mette un po' tristezza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Gli anni '80 sono stati l'ultimo colpo di coda del boom economico degli anni '60 e l'ultimo periodo di positività generale prima della definitiva decadenza del nuovo millennio.
> Ma prima c'era stato il terrorismo, la droga, anni bui che si volevano lasciare alle spalle.
> Ora siamo un'Italia borghese con le tasche vuote che non fa più figli, con tanti vincoli e sempre meno libertà di scelta, incollata ad internet e al suo mondo polemico e sterile, che chiama boomer i matusa, che disquisisce come il resto del mondo di fuffa mentre le possibilità di azione si fanno sempre più limitate. Nell'immaginario vedere ora Milano diventare la città degli aperitivi, dei monopattini, della moda e del Covid mette un po' tristezza.


Perché mai l’edonismo appena assaggiato negli anni ottanta dovrebbe essere positivo e quello attuale negativo?


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai l’edonismo appena assaggiato negli anni ottanta dovrebbe essere positivo e quello attuale negativo?


Perché quello degli anni 80 presupponeva un sistema in crescita e una condivisione attualmente improbabili.
L'attuale sistema è escludente, le prospettive sono al ribasso per la maggior parte di noi.
Chi si diverte lo fa godendo della rendita accumulata, fino ad esaurimento.
Oppure della posizione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché quello degli anni 80 presupponeva un sistema in crescita e una condivisione attualmente improbabili.
> L'attuale sistema è escludente, le prospettive sono al ribasso per la maggior parte di noi.
> Chi si diverte lo fa godendo della rendita accumulata, fino ad esaurimento.
> Oppure della posizione.


Visto a posteriori quello che è accaduto, l’ottimismo degli anni ottanta era ingiustificato, perché non considerare forse ingiustificato il pessimismo attuale?


----------



## patroclo (5 Giugno 2020)

L'unico pregio degli anni '80 (rispetto ai decenni successivi) è che avevamo trenta/quaranta anni di meno e la prospettiva era diversa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> L'unico pregio degli anni '80 (rispetto ai decenni successivi) è che avevamo trenta/quaranta anni di meno e la prospettiva era diversa.


Standing ovation!


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto a posteriori quello che è accaduto, l’ottimismo degli anni ottanta era ingiustificato, perché non considerare forse ingiustificato il pessimismo attuale?


A posteriori anche quello degli anni 60, allora 
Fortuna vuole che si viva nel presente.
Il pessimismo attuale è quello di una certa parte della popolazione che ha minori possibilità di scelte rispetto ai genitori. 
Un'altra parte sta decisamente meglio, ma sono decisamente meno di un tempo, anche se le eredità familiari aiutano a mascherare i redditi calati. 
Io so che nel mio settore un tempo erano tutti professionisti che guadagnavano bene. Ora, dilettanti o pensionati, che necessitano di un reddito integrativo. E siamo il settore dell'editoria che va meglio. 
Non so chi  non faccia più figli, ma anche questo è un indicatore. Ci stiamo estinguendo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A posteriori anche quello degli anni 60, allora
> Fortuna vuole che si viva nel presente.
> Il pessimismo attuale è quello di una certa parte della popolazione che ha minori possibilità di scelte rispetto ai genitori.
> Un'altra parte sta decisamente meglio, ma sono decisamente meno di un tempo, anche se le eredità familiari aiutano a mascherare i redditi calati.
> ...


Forse bisognerebbe vedere oltre la propria esperienza.
A metà degli anni settanta in certe zone del sud era un oggetto misterioso una macchina fotografica, in altre non si parlava italiano neppure nei licei, solo per dire un paio di cose che conosco.


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse bisognerebbe vedere oltre la propria esperienza.
> A metà degli anni settanta in certe zone del sud era un oggetto misterioso una macchina fotografica, in altre non si parlava italiano neppure nei licei, solo per dire un paio di cose che conosco.


A metà degli anni 80 avevo la ragazza nel più derelitto paese della Calabria.
Sua sorella fece la fuitina, a lei rapirono il bambino a cui faceva da baby sitter.
Poi si laureò in Sicilia e ora entrambe hanno una villa che io posso solo sognarmi. 
Abusiva, condonata. 
Io sono cresciuto in una zona che negli anni 70 all'80% era coatituita da immigrati meridionali, ora all'80% arabi. 
Spacciando e trafficando, anche loro si son fatti la villetta nella provincia, cedendo il posto agli stranieri. 
C'era crescita per tutti. 
Purtroppo oggi anche con lo spaccio si guadagna pochissimo. 
Parlo anch'io di cose che conosco.


----------



## spleen (8 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A metà degli anni 80 avevo la ragazza nel più derelitto paese della Calabria.
> Sua sorella fece la fuitina, a lei rapirono il bambino a cui faceva da baby sitter.
> Poi si laureò in Sicilia e ora entrambe hanno una villa che io posso solo sognarmi.
> Abusiva, condonata.
> ...


Non c'è dubbio che una differenza tra gli anni 80 e oggi c'è, e non è solo di carattere psicologico.
La perdita via via di tutte le certezze sociali non era nemmeno iniziata, anzi, eravamo la fabbrica d' Europa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A metà degli anni 80 avevo la ragazza nel più derelitto paese della Calabria.
> Sua sorella fece la fuitina, a lei rapirono il bambino a cui faceva da baby sitter.
> Poi si laureò in Sicilia e ora entrambe hanno una villa che io posso solo sognarmi.
> Abusiva, condonata.
> ...


Allora smetti di spacciare e dedicati a una attività più redditizia


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora smetti di spacciare e dedicati a una attività più redditizia


Pensa che il mio vicino di casa, con cui avevo fatto dei lavori anni fa, per questa ragione è ancora in carcere.
Ci eravamo accorti tutti che spacciava in condominio. 
Soprattutto se ne è accorto il poliziotto che abita da noi.


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Gli anni '80 sono stati l'ultimo colpo di coda del boom economico degli anni '60 e l'ultimo periodo di positività generale prima della definitiva decadenza del nuovo millennio.
> Ma prima c'era stato il terrorismo, la droga, anni bui che si volevano lasciare alle spalle.
> Ora siamo un'Italia borghese con le tasche vuote che non fa più figli, con tanti vincoli e sempre meno libertà di scelta, incollata ad internet e al suo mondo polemico e sterile, che chiama boomer i matusa, che disquisisce come il resto del mondo di fuffa mentre le possibilità di azione si fanno sempre più limitate. Nell'immaginario vedere ora Milano diventare la città degli aperitivi, dei monopattini, della moda e del Covid mette un po' tristezza.


ve la siete anche un pò cercata, negli ultimi 30 anni


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ve la siete anche un pò cercata, negli ultimi 30 anni


Ce la siamo cercata quando siamo usciti tutti fuori da Milano stante costi elevati delle case per andare ad abitare nei dormitori dell'hinterland.
Chi è rimasto a Milano decide la politica della città che con un milione e trecentomila abitanti influenza un'area di 5.
E non c'è ritorno, giacché i costi delle case in zone che non siano suburbia araba sono sempre più inavvicinabili per una famiglia media.
Non è un caso che mia cognata e marito appena hanno potuto si sono trasferiti nel tuo comune. È un altro mondo.
Esiste un'Italia fatta di piccole provincie che ha una qualità di vita accessibile che Milano ormai si sogna.


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2020)

toccherà recintarvi


----------



## patroclo (11 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> toccherà recintarvi


abitando non lontanto, lo sostengo da sempre


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ce la siamo cercata quando siamo usciti tutti fuori da Milano stante costi elevati delle case per andare ad abitare nei dormitori dell'hinterland.
> Chi è rimasto a Milano decide la politica della città che con un milione e trecentomila abitanti influenza un'area di 5.
> E non c'è ritorno, giacché i costi delle case in zone che non siano *suburbia araba *sono sempre più inavvicinabili per una famiglia media.
> Non è un caso che mia cognata e marito appena hanno potuto si sono trasferiti nel tuo comune. È un altro mondo.
> Esiste un'Italia fatta di piccole provincie che ha una qualità di vita accessibile che Milano ormai si sogna.


Roba da matti


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Roba da matti


Il mio vecchio quartiere per esempio.
Prima era bronx, ora suburbia araba.
Sono scappati tutti, man mano.
Un conto è vederle da lontano le cose, vivendo nel bel quartierino, un altro viverci dentro.
A quel punto ti rendi conto che NON è la stessa cosa.. 
Nel mio comune l'area centrale praticamente viene abbandonata per lo stesso motivo. Tutti a parole sono contro il razzismo sui social e e bla bla bla tante belle parole, poi alla fine nessuno vuole più le case dove ci sono troppi musulmani. E il quartiere diventa un ghetto.
La mia amica che abita in una Banlieau a Parigi mi racconta che lei, come cattolica, oramai è discriminata. E sempre più a disagio come minoranza.
Perché lei, donna, bianca, senza velo, cattolica, ormai è  la vera minoranza etnica.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

Cicciolina si può menzionare?


----------

